# color coded guide data based on content, and a "new" icon



## tastyratz (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a tivo series 3 and moved from comcast motorolla dvr recently.

I would like to make a suggestion for tivo.
Guide data is hard to distinguish in all the same colors. Show categories should be classified by color in the display in the guide similar to the way the comcast UI does it. (I.E. instead of all green make regular shows gray, movies purple, sports green, kids shows blue, etc.)

This would make it very easy to pick out the kind of recording you might be keen for at the time without actually turning on any kind of filters.


Also,

I have noticed there is no real indication in the guide data that an episode is new or a repeat! There's no text or guide icon! That REALLY needs to be changed. How am I supposed to know in the menu that a new episode of my favorite show is airing unless it just shows up on my season pass if I set it up to? A small little square in the guide that said the word "NEW!" would be a nice addition.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I know what you mean, My Motorola satellite receivers do that.

TiVo does have a Genres filter though.


----------



## tastyratz (Feb 27, 2008)

the genre filter is great and an awesome way to nail it down when your looking for things more specific. I like having that feature. It would be nice if it was on the main guide as default to help you better identify a listing without having to go to it and read the description then guess it must be a movie based on length, etc.
For example,
I wont watch old viewings of sports events really so they wont interest me. I might watch whatever else is on but I wouldn't bother reading a listing highlighted in green for sports. I don't watch kids shows so I could ignore blue listings without having to filter to only movies for example.


----------



## whitenack (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, I vote for this as well.

Before getting Tivo last week, I have had TV's with their own TV Guide On Screen. I loved this, and it was one of the main factors for buying those particular TV's. 

The programs all come in different colors. Blue for cartoons/kids, green for movies (I think), etc.. It would tell you if something was a repeat by a simple "(R)" beside the title.

Another thing I like better about the TVGOS version is that it puts the live TV in a small box on the upper left-hand part of the guide. So, while you surf, you can still see everything going on with live TV. Obviously, with Tivo, that isn't a big deal because you can just rewind and see what you've missed, but a small box showing live TV would keep you from having to do that.


----------



## heidismiles (Aug 12, 2007)

Agreed on everything!


----------



## rkilgore (Oct 18, 2009)

I vote for this one, too. I used to use this on my Comcast guide to easily find all the football games on game day, or find all the movies at other times. Key feature.


----------



## whitenack (Aug 26, 2008)

I would imagine it is an easy option that could be included in the next firmware update. They already distinguish between the various types of shows, so all it would need is assigning a color to the type.


----------

